# IKEA drawers for 60cm aquarium



## Raquascape (27 Oct 2018)

Hey guys,

I’m currently planning an aquascape!

I have these IKEA drawers in my room which would really be a great place to situate it. I was wondering if they could withstand the weight.

What do you think? 








The tank in question is 60x40x40cm.

Thanks for the help in advance,

R


----------



## Raquascape (27 Oct 2018)

P.S first post.. Hi!


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Oct 2018)

I wouldn't. 

I have these drawers also.


----------



## azawaza (27 Oct 2018)

Please don’t.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2018)

You would need to find a way to reinforce them first


----------



## ian_m (27 Oct 2018)

No way near strong enough without extra reinforcing. Tank and water for your tank will be over 150 kg, so need to think very carefully before committing.


----------



## Zeus. (27 Oct 2018)

As already post NO DONT. if you check the Ikea specs they will give the load it can take which isnt that much. When I got my tank base made it surprised me how heavy it was as the MDF they use is completely different in specs to what IKEA use. I am a big fan of Ikea furniture also.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Oct 2018)

Welcome  ...plus they have quite a high centre of gravity so the chances of the whole thing collapsing sideways (parallelograming) is high, regardless of whether the structure can withstand the compression force of a tank full of water etc or not.


----------



## HiNtZ (27 Oct 2018)

I wouldn't. This is my ikea cabinet with my 150 on it. Reinforced as I wouldn't dream of it without.



 

 

 

Your cabinet has no central support so after a while it will bow and the drawer won't open.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Oct 2018)

Same here, my IKEA hacked Besta unit, reinforcing panels on the inside and back...


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Oct 2018)

Ikea expedit cube shelfs can also work but also recommend reinforcing with some cross bracing. I think using the drawers tho is asking for trouble!


----------



## Daneland (27 Oct 2018)

Raquascape said:


> P.S first post.. Hi!


Hello..


----------



## PM (27 Oct 2018)

Way too tall and nowhere to put external filter etc


----------



## Raquascape (8 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Currently have a friend building an ada style cabinet from 18mm MDF.

Will post updates  Cheers!


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2018)

Raquascape said:


> Currently have a friend building an ada style cabinet from 18mm MDF.
> 
> !


This is what each of us need in our life!!!


----------



## ian_m (8 Nov 2018)

Raquascape said:


> Currently have a friend building an ada style cabinet from 18mm MDF


Remember to make it extremely waterproof against those spills and splashes.
I have had excellent results, with self made MDF cabinets & shelves using rollered on MDF primer, rollered on Dulux emulsion paint, mixed to my colour preference, followed by rollered on varnish. Excellent shiny finish as well as water proof. Also filled & filleted the joints with acrylic sealant for extra sealing. Just make sure you choose acrylic sealant that takes paint, silicone does not take paint.

If doing it again, and had the money !!!, I would MDF prime it, extreme sand to very smooth and use Plasticote spray paint. I managed to achieve a mirror like finish on MDF shelving using Plasticote, but needs to be done in a DIY spray booth ie hang sheets to make a "room" in garage, add heating and keep all dust out, as well as use face masks and breathing gear.


----------

